# pontiac rally 2 "JT"



## dukes (Oct 18, 2009)

i have 5 of these and looking to sell them, no room to keep any more. I was wondering what a fair price is. They will need to be resatored. not bent or major damage.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm not savvy enough to know what size a JT code wheel is, but I've bought 5 15X7 Rally II's for 15-22 each needing restoration.


----------



## Harry71GTO (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm interested in some restorable 15 x 7s. Can you post pics?


----------

